# Quic Black shampoo on buckskin?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about dying hair and all that stuff but there are natural hair dye options out there like Henna. This site says that their stuff is a powder that you mix with water so, hypothetically, you could make it into a paste and only get it exactly where you wanted it.
Natural Hair Color,Natural Henna Tattoos,Natural Henna Hair Color,Henna Body Tattoos


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say use a semi permanent dye on her mane/tail if you have to.
Dye of any kind can damage hair..

Otherwise- don't worry about the quic black getting on your hands and her coat. It's not a dye, and it won't stain. It just helps to restore color, especially when used over time.

Preventatively you should apply something with sunscreen to the mane/tail to stop bleaching out next time.

I feel your pain though!  My guy had a really messed up mane (rubbed out in spots, bleached, frizzy, fraying... you name it) when I got him, and I'm still trying to get it really pretty.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking about using that shampoo on Rook; but I was afraid it would stain his white. So, what you're saying is that I can use it on him without messing up his socks and the spot on his shoulder?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I was able to dye both the mane and tail on my buckskin mare with out any problems. Refer to http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/before-after-what-do-you-think-63769/ to see before and after pictures. I used a non permenant dye made by Lorrell (sp?) that was a cream. For the mane, I layed a towel over under her mane and attached it to the halter and a rope that I put around the girth at the withers.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have also used Quick Black on my buckskin mare and it did not dye her skin, but only my hands (did not use gloves). I used it mainly for the mane and tail.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I used some whitening shampoo on my palomino's mane and I was afraid of lightening his dark coat... so I took a towel, stuck it under his halter, ran it down his neck under his mane, tied a lead rope around his belly, and stuck the other end of the towel under that.

I dye my black mare's mane and forelock, and it doesn't get in her eyes. Just slick back the forelock into the mane and make sure you spray the hose in the direction that'll make the dye run down her neck instead of down her face. While the dye is soaking in, you can make a bunch of little buns with hair ties so the hair stays off her neck. When you rinse it out, the dye won't be able to sit on her neck and shoulders long enough to dye them. It's up to you, though.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for all the tips and good advice everyone!! I'm going to try the Quic black shampoo first and not fret as much about getting it on her coat  will it minimize the orangey color from sun bleaching though? also...what's a good product to protect from future bleaching?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes it will minimize the orange 

And I think most leave in conditioners/shine sprays will protect hair from the sun.
If you want sunscreen in it the only hair product I know of that has it is "Santa Fe" by Absorbine. It has SPF 8. 

Hope that helps ya!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet thanks!  I've been putting leave in conditioner in her hair recently lol...such a spoiled pampered little pony haha!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if you do a dye, use a mens dye. It's easier to keep it on the mane only.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

really?? what's the difference? is men's a gel or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

